# Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Grant Llewellyn / North Carolina Symphony
Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante in E Minor & Cello Sonata in C Major

Genre
Classical
Release
May 13, 2016

3.5


----------

